# Feniex CLEARANCE! Lowest prices EVER!!



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

I will be offering a few special Feniex products until quantities remain at some SUPER LOW pricing! Take advantage of this pricing as quickly as possible because it won't last long.

Prices do not include shipping. On a first come, first served basis. I accept payments via PayPal and all major credit cards.

If you are interested in any items, please PM me or Email me to arrange the purchase.
Email: [email protected]

*PEGASUS:*
Ford Explorer (2006-2010): $349
Dodge Charger (2006-2010): $349

These are the FULL Feniex Pegasus models, and can be ordered in *ANY COLOR* configuration.

Link to website for further product specs/pictures:
http://advancedwarninglights.com/feniex-pegasus.html

-----

*COBRA 600:* $210
*COBRA 800:* $255

These two Cobra Warning Bars are INTERIOR ONLY versions, and can be ordered in *ANY COLOR* configuration.

Link to website for further product specs/pictures:
http://advancedwarninglights.com/feniex-cobra-600.html
http://advancedwarninglights.com/feniex-cobra-800.html

-----

*COBRA 1X:* $59

Special promotional sale. Can be ordered in *ANY COLOR* configuration.

Link to website for further product specs/pictures:
http://advancedwarninglights.com/feniex-cobra-1x.html

-----

*47 INCH AVATAR:* $875

This is a special edition of black powder-coated Avatar bars. These can be ordered in *ANY COLOR* configuration. Only 20 units made, total!!

Link to website for further product specs/pictures:
http://advancedwarninglights.com/feniex-avatar-47.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Updated post: Cobra bars now only available in BLUE.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

*Quantity Update 02/12/2014-*

The Pegasus Interior Bar (Charger and Explorer models) are still available in all colors.
We have the following Cobra 600 bars remaining: 2 Red, 2 Blue, 1 Red/Blue
The Cobra 800 bars are sold out in all colors.
The Cobra 1X Dash Lights are available in the following colors: Blue/White, Red, Blue, Amber, Green/White
48" Avatar black housings are still available with all color modules.

*Pricing is as follows-*

Pegasus Interior Bar: _$349_
Cobra 600 Warning Bar: _$210_
Cobra 1X Dash Light: _$59_
48" Avatar Light Bar: _$875_

Get 'em while you can! Thumbs Up


----------

